# AKFF catchphrases



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Match the catchphrase to who started it.

Heres 2 to start that should be fairly easy

1) Clack!

2) Fist pump

Add your own if you can think of any

Nick


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

"And I'm free; free-ballin."

Apologies to Tom Petty.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> 5) Bacon


hmm how did I forget that one!


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

stinkboat
silicon is pure evil
dirty ole dogdish [tinnie]


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gulp juice


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee, Í'm must be tired because it's all txt speak to me :?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

7) chestnuts.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUig9ugAAB/fgAAQYCB/4DmQSIA/794gIACKhqaU8mp5T9U/UT1PI9UDQDJkGpqGmEAAAAMjTprjjZloMm6CIDKGGBxMLuUAYl6+040rfhg96qrxUqwCIEQM+DGvZk3vvz5ovWPcyKb5OAQr1as3L052Yc7qjNLeBtjOD5bCnDN+7VqId6yCkhb0/TU7RctzZ2RcKEPlEUKnOahJ3vxdyRThQkEig9ug


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

14) CMYKOC

Cheers Mal.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

15) SWMBHAO

PS Can anyone explain WANG to me? I figure it is something to do with computer geek, but I don't get it. Help


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

16) PENTABONG!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

This shows there are some very funny people on this forum :lol: 
How about "great post"
Almost forgot the latest one too - ding ding ding ding!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUp5VtoAAAIdgEAgEAAQADaFQAAgADEDQNApmg0aMR4wiFmpAMeF3JFOFCQSnlW2gA==


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Also, glass fishing ski = glasswang.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Canberra


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

(24) Eric's a wanker


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Zzzz.....zzzzzz.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

[mod edit]


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

contact your dealer first


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Fanboy
Fanboi

Depending on brand/model


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

we haven't had a good hobie thread for a while.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

nezevic said:


> (24) Eric's a wanker


have you evidence


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

[25] Sneaky bastard fish [tm RP]=I wish I made this one up as it is a perfect description for bream. 

[26] Frothing [tm GL]

scm


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

search button is your friend.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

eagle4031 said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > (24) Eric's a wanker
> ...


Nope but i but i know of a good conspiracy theory... viewtopic.php?f=18&t=42161&hilit=wanker



sarod420 said:


> search button is your friend.


i have good authority Gra is though...



gra said:


> tasmaniac said:
> 
> 
> > eagle4031 said:
> ...


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

How about peddle your Hobie, or Glavlits, Fun Police for the Mods.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Choko.
Turtles (koich).


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Lucky catch -Kissed on the dic* by a leprachaun.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

How much for the cat?
WWSTYWD?


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

IF ONLY I HAD THE MONEY!!

Musty


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

what about

" mmm Bacon"


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

#69 - More wobble more gobble!

Well - I've not seen it on here before but it makes me laugh every time I hear it so humour me please


----------

